# Where can I buy Kno3, Po4, Mg, etc by half a pound or less in US?



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Any information will be appreciated, thanks


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

This is where I get mine.
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

Christian_rubilar said:


> Any information will be appreciated, thanks


aquariumfertilizer.com is where I get them.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Orlando at www.greenleafaquariums.com

Excellant customer service and will process special orders.


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate your help. Finally I bought at www.greenleafaquariums.com
Regards


----------



## DOJOLOACH (Aug 5, 2009)

Why does it cost so much to ship stuff from greenleafaquariums.com. Do they have cheaper options?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think they ship everything USPS Priority mail. You can always ask Orlando if he has a cheaper shipping option. Talk is cheap.


----------

